# These Are The 5 Democrats Who Will Be On The Benghazi Committee



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

Here they are:


Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House Oversight Committee
Adam Smith, Ranking Member on the House Armed Services Committee
Adam Schiff, a member of the Appropriations Committee who vehemently opposed the creation of the panel
Linda Sanchez, a member of the Ways and Means Committee

How many of you are expecting new damning FACTS to come out from this?

vs.

How many of you are expecting this to be a RW Republican Kangaroo Court?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

At least this means it'll only be half a circus


----------



## whitehall (May 21, 2014)

Old damming facts would be good enough.


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Old damming facts would be good enough.


Good enough for what?

You do realize you're admitting that you don't care whatsover that you know and WANT this to be a big waste of the American Tax payer's time and money. You know that right?


----------



## dilloduck (May 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Old damming facts would be good enough.
> ...



omg----something is going to waste taxpayer money ??


----------



## hortysir (May 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House *Oversight* Committee
> ...



Money and accountability of our military in the hands of these democrats?

I don't foresee ANY "facts" being ALLOWED to come to light


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

You know, when you far RWers admit that you KNOW it's a waste of time and money, you're not making a good argument for your cause.

I predict that this thing will not turn out well...for you.


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Money and accountability of our military in the hands of these democrats?
> 
> *I don't foresee ANY "facts" being ALLOWED to come to light*



Who will stop the facts from coming out? Tell us, oh mighty Svengali...what ELSE has your crystal ball revealed to thee?


----------



## hortysir (May 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> You know, when you far RWers admit that you KNOW it's a waste of time and money, you're not making a good argument for your cause.
> 
> I predict that this thing will not turn out well...for you.



I've never advocated another panel or in-vain investigation
Sorry to disappoint, but we've seen any and all information regarding that day that we're going to see


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2014)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when you far RWers admit that you KNOW it's a waste of time and money, you're not making a good argument for your cause.
> ...



Maybe it's time to focus on something that's doable.

Like fixing the VA.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

4 dead Americans...who gives a fuck?

Let's talk about the guy who made the anti-Obama video!


----------



## dilloduck (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 4 dead Americans...who gives a fuck?
> 
> Let's talk about the guy who made the anti-Obama video!



Sorry--that's too expensive to discuss too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

Does Hillary send "What Difference Does it Make" Holiday cards to the families of the dead?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Does Hillary send "What Difference Does it Make" Holiday cards to the families of the dead?



I think you're misunderestimating her


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2014)

Witch Hunt

Do you think Republicans can keep it going till the November elections? they kept WhiteWater going for seven years


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

Had a Republican said "What difference does it make" The media would have pointed out that only a cold, soulless person could say such a thing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Witch Hunt
> 
> Do you think Republicans can keep it going till the November elections? they kept WhiteWater going for seven years








"Witches? No. No witches, only dead Americans"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

They should show the video


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Had a Republican said "What difference does it make" The media would have pointed out that only a cold, soulless person could say such a thing



If taken completely out of context... maybe


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You know, when you far RWers admit that you KNOW it's a waste of time and money, you're not making a good argument for your cause.
> ...


You and your party seem to be on two different pages then.

Unfortunately.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Republican said "What difference does it make" The media would have pointed out that only a cold, soulless person could say such a thing
> ...



LOL

Obama Fluffers and their Context excuse.

It never gets old


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> They should show the video


Do you mean on national television for the American Public to see?

What purpose would that serve?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > They should show the video
> ...



I think we should see the video.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)




----------



## JimH52 (May 21, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Old damming facts would be good enough.



You mean real facts or the GOP fabrications?


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Witch Hunt
> ...



Like this?


----------



## JimH52 (May 21, 2014)

&#8217;13 Benghazis That Happened Under Bush&#8217; Viral Meme Taken Apart & Destroyed Before Your Very Eyes

Now we need 13 more investigations!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuTHmLEy5BE&bpctr=1400727965



That sure is a great example of a video that could be absolutely fucking anything


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> 13 Benghazis That Happened Under Bush Viral Meme Taken Apart & Destroyed Before Your Very Eyes
> 
> Now we need 13 more investigations!



No dead Ambassadors and Bush never blamed it on a video


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuTHmLEy5BE&bpctr=1400727965
> ...



What difference does it make?


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



We should probably ask a decider


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Those dead Americans are just "Bumps in the road"


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Seems to me they're now political pawns


----------



## asterism (May 21, 2014)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That's already underway.

Boehner says Dayton VA is ?worst of government? | www.daytondailynews.com

Too bad your side has to be shamed into doing something.

What did Obama know about the VA hospital scandal and when? - CBS News
Obama Was Warned About VA 'Death Panels' 5 Years Ago During Transition - Investors.com


----------



## rdean (May 21, 2014)

Majority Interim Report: Benghazi Investigation Update 



Interesting reading.


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


What's so sad about this is is the fact that RW Republicans have taken a tragedy and tried to turn it into a scandal. Using the deaths of 4 Americans solely for political reasons.

Sad, very sad.

*SMH*


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 22, 2014)

Dim # 1- It was the video

Dim # 2- Move along... nothing to see here

Dim # 3- Phony scandal

Dim # 4- But Booooosh!

Dim # 5- What difference does it make?


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





what you see here is classic projection by democrats; who ignored a bad security situation and that resulted in the deaths. but obama was in the middle of his POLITICAL CAMPAINGN; and what happened at Benghazi didnt fit the POLITICAL narrative of his re-election campaign. 

so a COVER-UP was started; to hide a TERRORIST ATTACK; and tried to pin the blame on AMERICANS  who hold Christian beliefs; who had made an obscure cideo


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2014)

rdean said:


> Majority Interim Report: Benghazi Investigation Update
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting reading.



Maybe you should have read it before you linked to it?

"Findings 

I. In assessing military posture in anticipation of the September 11 anniversary, White 
House officials failed to comprehend or ignored the dramatically deteriorating security 
situation in Libya and the growing threat to U.S. interests in the region. Official public 
statements seem to have exaggerated the extent and rigor of the security assessment 
conducted at the time. 

II. U.S. personnel in Benghazi were woefully vulnerable in September 2012 because a.) the 
administration did not direct a change in military force posture, b.) there was no 
intelligence of a specific imminent threat in Libya, and c.) the Department of State, 
which has primary responsibility for diplomatic security, favored a reduction of 
Department of Defense security personnel in Libya before the attack. 

III. Defense Department officials believed nearly from the outset of violence in Benghazi 
that it was a terrorist attack rather than a protest gone awry, and the President 
subsequently permitted the military to respond with minimal direction...."


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Dim # 1- It was the video
> 
> Dim # 2- Move along... nothing to see here
> 
> ...



Dim# 6- Fox says this is the worst terrorist attack in history so it must be true

Dim# 7- Even though there was nothing we could do about it, we should still do it

Dim# 8- When the economy improves and Obamacare start working time to dust off the Benghazi investigations


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Dim # 1- It was the video
> ...



epic fail

 Foxophobia on full display

sad


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2014)

[MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] gets 5 pinnochios as usual.

Clinton wasn't saying what difference does it make to the fact that americans have died. Nice slander.

*Clinton: With all due respect, the fact is we had four dead Americans. Was it because of a protest or was it because of guys out for a walk one night who decided that they&#8217;d they go kill some Americans? What difference at this point does it make? It is our job to figure out what happened and do everything we can to prevent it from ever happening again, Senator.*


----------



## rightwinger (May 22, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Not when Fox has given it non-stop coverage for a year and a half


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 13 Benghazis That Happened Under Bush Viral Meme Taken Apart & Destroyed Before Your Very Eyes
> ...



True, he just ignored it, as you GOP loyals did.


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





how did he "ignore" it leftard?
 and the point was he didnt LIE ABOUT IT; then try to cover up the lies


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





good one stupid; and you would be the first one to whine that Fox is propaganda; yet you want to dictate to them what they should be covering? that is your world
\
go cry


----------



## emilynghiem (May 22, 2014)

C'mon, look on the bright side.
At least we don't have to hear about
blue dress stains and where Clinton put his cigar....



MarcATL said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House Oversight Committee
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House Oversight Committee
> ...



How many of you are expecting the Democrats to grandstand?

Honest question though, do you really think Linda Schiff, a combat vet who lost her legs, is going to toe the party line if she sees something?


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

Every Dem to sit on the comittee has already come out saying the whole thing is a republican plot

 and the Left-wing morons here have the gall the accuse the other side of using the investigation for politics?


they couldnt find 5 freaken dems out of well over 200 hundred in Congress for the panel that at least hadnt already come out and made statements against the investigation?


libs; idiots and hypocrites


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House Oversight Committee
> ...



Wait. I thought there were seven republicans on the committee?

Why just five democrats?

I thought this was supposed to be a fair and impartial review of *BENGHAZI! BENGHAZI! BENGHAZI! *?


----------



## bedowin62 (May 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are:
> ...



you went from wanting to boycott it to whining about the unequal number

typical

libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Care to quote the post where I was "wanting to boycott"?

Oh. That's right. You can't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2014)

Seven phony investigations and Hilary is getting more popular every day.

7 phony votes to repeal ObamaCare and its is also getting more popular every day. 

The Repubs are wasting millions and millions of tax payer money and they're not gaining any ground. Not even trotting out poor Monica had any effect. 

So, what will their next desperate move be?


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Seven phony investigations and Hilary is getting more popular every day.
> 
> 7 phony votes to repeal ObamaCare and its is also getting more popular every day.
> 
> ...



Honest to God. They make Joe McCarthy look legitimate.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Elijah Cummings, Ranking Member on the House Oversight Committee
> ...


I just love all the press conferences where *democrats* say they will only be there to insure fairness in the process, *so to hell with finding out why 4 people died as being the reason for being there eh ? To hell with figuring out exactly why there couldn't have been more done for them as they needed help eh ? *To hell with finding out why they may have a lying stinking mess of crooked democrat politicians surrounding them, and then finding out upon how they made them look a fool in it all (WHAT DOES IT MATTER NOW). To hell with getting to the bottom of why they blamed a video when it was nothing of the sort eh ? No they will only be there to ensure that their fellow Americans play it right for them or they will jump in when it starts getting serious, and things start coming together in ways that they don't want them to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2014)

G.T. said:


> [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] gets 5 pinnochios as usual.
> 
> Clinton wasn't saying what difference does it make to the fact that americans have died. Nice slander.
> 
> *Clinton: With all due respect, the fact is we had four dead Americans. Was it because of a protest or was it because of guys out for a walk one night who decided that theyd they go kill some Americans? What difference at this point does it make? It is our job to figure out what happened and do everything we can to prevent it from ever happening again, Senator.*



You Obama Fluffers are so predictable. The only person brought to justice was the guy who made the video nobody saw. 

It makes a difference because THEY DIED IN A TERROR ATTACK! that's why it makes a difference.

Your boy Obama called them bumps in the road and that nasty skank SecState said what difference does it make

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Your 13 Benghazi's is total bullshit

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are:
> ...



Nobody's going to answer my question?


----------



## hortysir (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I've never really been one for parties, anyway


----------



## hortysir (May 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You'll have to ask Pelosi.
She's the one that picked them


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...




You're not very smart, are you.

Why couldn't Pelosi choose 7?


----------



## MarcATL (May 22, 2014)

Howey said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Well, that's because we all know that it's just a RW Kangaroo Court.


----------



## Rozman (May 22, 2014)

Didn't we just learn that the WH pushed for Susan Rice to go on the Sunday talk shows
and promote the video as the cause?


----------



## Howey (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...





You know it. I know it. They're too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Vigilante (May 22, 2014)




----------



## asterism (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Then why wasn't it boycotted?


----------



## mamooth (May 22, 2014)

Cummings is all they need. He'll consistently call out the crazies, like he did with Issa. Which will lead to the Republicans trying to cut his mic, and the ODS kooks here going into meltdowns. Same old same old.


----------



## MarcATL (May 22, 2014)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


What boycott?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2014)

Dayamn this thread is so predictable! 

It would be just as predictable if this was Bush II and the roles were reversed........


----------



## asterism (May 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The one the DNC Chair and Rep. Schiff suggested.


Since Pelosi says that this is just a political stunt, why bother?


----------



## G.T. (May 22, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] gets 5 pinnochios as usual.
> ...



yea, a murderer and a terrorist killing you is going to make a huge difference bro

tell us about it


----------



## natstew (May 23, 2014)

Elijah Cummings? LOL  He's a 'House ******" for the Democrats.

The rest are pure political hacks, there will be nothing but blocking from this group of Democraps!

Oh yeah! Like Elijah Cummings will be objective, he sent e-mails to Lois Lerner telling her to go after the Conservative Groups!


----------



## hortysir (May 23, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]  @Howey 

She announced that she would fill the five Democratic spots on the panel  that was established earlier this month over Democrats' objections and  even threats that they would boycott the investigations.
Read more: Democrats will participate in House Benghazi investigation, Pelosi says - NY Daily News
​


----------



## natstew (May 23, 2014)

Howey said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Do you even know how Congress works? Remember your Messiah? _ "Elections have consequences". Remember that? MORON

Name one committee that was equally represented when Nancy Pelosi was Speaker Of The House? You won't, because she never allowed Republicans equal representation.
So now you scream for equal representation? STFU moron!


----------



## Howey (May 23, 2014)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



That's not my issue. I was against boycotting the panel. 

You're avoiding my question.

Why was Pelosi only allowed to appoint five members of the committee instead of seven?


----------



## thanatos144 (May 23, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are:
> ...



Yes because democrats that served blame the military for any ill that has happened to them.


----------



## thanatos144 (May 23, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Seven phony investigations and Hilary is getting more popular every day.
> 
> 7 phony votes to repeal ObamaCare and its is also getting more popular every day.
> 
> ...



Dead Americans and a lying administration and if someone dares ask about it it is a phoney investigation??????? Fuck you.


----------



## natstew (May 23, 2014)

Howey said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I answered your question, are you stupid or something? *ELECTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES. *Can you name me one committee that had equal representation by the Republicans when Pelosi was Speaker and the Democrats had the majority in the House? No you can't, because the Democrats wouldn't allow it.
You see, Congress wasn't actually set up for a two Party system. The House members elect a Speaker and it's the Speaker's duty to appoint members to committees, nowhere is it require that there be equal representation in these committees, because the Constitution doesn't recognize Political Parties, they didn't exist as such when the Constitution was written. Now, The Democrats have never given equal representation to Republicans and now they cry because they don't have it? Disgusting!
 Remember the howls from the Democrats when the Republicans threatened to change the filibuster rules so they could get some Bush appointees approved after the Democrats blocked his appointees for over a year?? NO? Short memory?? Or just too young to remember it? Yet, Harry Reid, the loudest howler when the Republicans threatened to do it, changed the rules so Obama could get his far Left Radical appointees through.

 You see? The majority Party get's the Speaker's seat because they vote for their Party candidate. The Committees are not set up in a for, and against configuration. the members are all supposed to be after the truth, but the Democrats are never after the truth, they always put Party ahead of the Country and the truth. example: the Clinton impeachment trial, not one Democrat entered the evidence room and viewed the evidence, not one!
 The Republicans always go after the truth, examples: the Watergate Hearings, and the guns for hostages hearings. In these the Democrats had the majority but the Republicans still went after the truth.


----------



## natstew (May 23, 2014)

sorry about all the editing, I just get so fired up over how ignorant these Lefties are.


----------



## Mojo2 (May 23, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Old damming facts would be good enough.
> ...




Dear Readers,

MarcATL's post is how I imagine our elected Democrats in D.C. think.

They expend too much energy fighting each other and not enough energy figuring out how best to serve their constituents and maintain the strengths of America.

MarcATL, without trust in our government and our elected officials, I ask, who among us cannot see where this leads?

We MUST get the answers and a committee led by Trey Gowdy and with none of the jurisdictional restrictions and lack of subpoena power of previous investigations, is the only way to get to the heart of whether we have abuse of power or abrogation of duty on our hands.

And only by making the effort will we preserve whatever faith we have left in this administration.  


Oh, snap!

I just flashed on a mental scenario of an event in the next two years involving Obama having to make a decision between millions of American lives or his own well being and those who trust he will choose the American people over his own benefit are going to be surprised.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2014)

natstew said:


> sorry about all the editing, I just get so fired up over how ignorant these Lefties are.



Ya aughta read just how ignorant these righties are also......... It's shocking I tellz ya, just shocking.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 23, 2014)

natstew said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The whole ACA was written, passed and pushed
by excluding the beliefs and representation of opponents.

After people couldn't recognize THAT was abuse of govt to push partisan beliefs as law,
do you really expect them to look at anything else except through that biased lens?

Reminds me of the Emperor's New Clothes.
At some point, someone breaks through the hypnotic brainwashing and hype
and says, excuse me, but....


----------



## emilynghiem (May 23, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Oh, snap!
> 
> I just flashed on a mental scenario of an event in the next two years involving Obama having to make a decision between millions of American lives or his own well being and those who trust he will choose the American people over his own benefit are going to be surprised.



????

He already made it clear he puts his agenda before the freedom rights and effects on other citizens.

When he begged for support to pass the ACA, it was openly to legitimize his presidency politically as a symbol of getting something done by passing it, regardless of content.

When he changed the rhetoric from "not a tax (to get it past Congress)" to "a tax (to get it past the Supreme Court)"
that again was to legitimize HIS agenda and what the bill represented as HIS authority. Consistency with law and process came second to pushing that bill as symbolizing 
him getting something done as President.

And holding up Congress and govt, refusing to let in two changes that would have allowed a bipartisan agreement and BUDGET to pass, was again, posturing politically for power,
so he didn't lose control of the process or the bill.

All this at the expense of Constitutional checks and balances and EQUAL representation and protection of beliefs of half the citizens of the nation, or more, who do not agree with ACA,
but all support reform (in one direction or the other), for which the ACA is abused as leverage for political control. 

The flaws have still not been even acknowledged, much less addressed, because "saving face politically" is more important than the content or integrity of the law.

The mandates do not affect the President or the other people pushing it.
Only citizens who have no control over the process until the ACA is reformed.
The IMAGE of the bill and the party is all that affects them, so they keep pushing that through the media.
They don't pay the costs of the ACA, or the costs of holding up govt at an est. 24 billion which is pushed onto the taxpayers.

Blaming this on the opponents does NOT pay back the taxpayers for the costs,
but it projects and deflects responsibility elsewhere which is all that matters.

So if the President doesn't care about that effect on people, excluded from govt
representation and protection of beliefs and interests,
what else can you expect?

it is all about political agenda. he made that clear when he ran for office,
and was willing to say anything about Romney or the Republicans to win votes.


----------



## depotoo (May 28, 2014)

Why is it the left in here doesn't care enough to want to know why and who denied the security they were asking for and which circumstances, in the form of threats demanded they receive such.  Why were they denied use of the plane they requested  for such circumstances that threats warranted their quick removal, seeing as attacks were going on at the airport a numbers of times.  Why, after threats made due to our killing one of al quedas leaders in the area recently,  as well as the obvious of what 9/11 meant to the terrorists, was there no heightened alert?  Why were there not contingency plans in case of attack?  I could go on, but surely you get the point.  Why do you not want to make certain those that failed are not accountable for the 4 lives lost, including our Ambassador,  the first lost since 1979.  Any reply that you give will show yiur callousness unless you agree answers are needed to prevent such happening again.


----------



## MarcATL (May 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Your post MIGHT ring TRUE if we didn't have SEVEN previous Congressional hearings/investigations on this thing.

What, do YOU believe was missed?

When does it become a FARCE in your opinion?


----------



## Howey (May 28, 2014)

Huh. Still no answer to my question. Why are there only 5 dems on the committee vs 7 repubs?

Bonus: How can this be an impartial investigation?


----------



## MarcATL (May 29, 2014)

Howey said:


> Huh. Still no answer to my question. Why are there only 5 dems on the committee vs 7 repubs?
> 
> Bonus: How can this be an impartial investigation?


You won't get an answer.

Not from any self-proclaimed Conservative and/or Republican anyway.

It's a farce and they know it.

The no. 1 tell-tale sign that it's a bonafide FARCE is that when Benghazi FIRST was an issue it was ALL about Obama, Hillary's name was never mentioned, Obama did this, Obama did that, Obama didn't do this, he watched them die, etc., etc., yada, yada, yada....

Once President Obama was RE-ELECTED with a WHOPPING margin the swiftly SHIFTED to Hillary. Hillary did t his, Hillary did that, where was Hillary, why didn't she sign the paper, She said "What difference does it make.....AAAAAAAAARGGHH!", etc., etc., etc. yada, yada, yada.

So not only did the ISSUES and FACTS change, but the very INDIVIDUAL changed.

I mean, that's a first.

This is why Benghazi only resonates w/the most RW of self-proclaimed Conservatives.


----------



## asterism (May 29, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Huh. Still no answer to my question. Why are there only 5 dems on the committee vs 7 repubs?
> ...



By that logic the Valerie Plame outing was a farce because it was all about Bush and Cheney before the election and then shifted to Rove and Libby after.

Interesting.


----------



## Bush92 (May 29, 2014)

Why did Democrats change the rules of the Senate last Feb. so they could ram through a bunch of unqualified ideologues to sit on federal bench?


----------



## MarcATL (May 29, 2014)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


I was in high school during the Clinton years. So I don't know the details of that situation, nor am I interested in looking them up.

So, sure, if what you say is true, then you have a point.

However, outing that undercover operative was illegal and whoever did it, should have been brought to justice.

With that said, I don't believe your analogy is appropriate, but, like I said, I won't stress on this over 20-year old incident at this point and time.


----------



## rondog690 (May 29, 2014)

It doesnt need to be impartial. It needs to get the truth and the dems will try to slow up the truth. There should be zero dems in there. They dont want the truth they want to disrupt the investigation


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MarcATL (May 29, 2014)

rondog690 said:


> It doesnt need to be impartial. It needs to get the truth and the dems will try to slow up the truth. There should be zero dems in there. They dont want the truth they want to disrupt the investigation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Have you completely lost your cottton-pickin' mind?

What "truth" do you think the Dems will try to suprress?

Haven't we already have SEVEN Benghazi investigations? Were they not already headed up by Republicans?

Are you MENTALLY SICK or just DENSE? Which one?


----------



## thanatos144 (May 29, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> rondog690 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt need to be impartial. It needs to get the truth and the dems will try to slow up the truth. There should be zero dems in there. They dont want the truth they want to disrupt the investigation
> ...



Why are you so determined to remain a slave mentally?  Wake up all democrats want you to stay poor and stupid for a reason. 

tapatalk post


----------



## Vigilante (May 29, 2014)




----------



## depotoo (May 29, 2014)

marc seems to not care about his reputation or he wouldn't continue to spread such a lie as it is easily verified by facts to the contrary.





thanatos144 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rondog690 said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (May 29, 2014)

depotoo said:


> marc seems to not care about his reputation or he wouldn't continue to spread such a lie as it is easily verified by facts to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What facts?

List them.


----------



## MarcATL (May 29, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rondog690 said:
> ...


Your far RW rant has absolutely NOTHING to do w/Benghazi nor the investigation.

Care to join this thread?


----------



## depotoo (May 30, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > marc seems to not care about his reputation or he wouldn't continue to spread such a lie as it is easily verified by facts to the contrary.
> ...


The fact that the investigations raised more questions, as well as documents and some witnesses have still been withheld.   You know this if you actually read the reports, et al.


----------



## rondog690 (May 30, 2014)

We had 7 investigations and then we find out that damaging emails and other items were held back so if it takes another to get the facts without the administration hiding other important info then it is worth it.the administration are criminals with hiding info and burying truths but we will know all when it is done 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## jasonnfree (May 30, 2014)

rondog690 said:


> We had 7 investigations and then we find out that damaging emails and other items were held back so if it takes another to get the facts without the administration hiding other important info then it is worth it.the administration are criminals with hiding info and burying truths but we will know all when it is done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Let's call it a draw.  Nobody went to jail or even lost their jobs over 9-11 or Iraq war fiasco.  Republicans should have been happy with that.  I fault Obama for not investigating 9-11 and WMD lies.  This would have kept the republican jackals  on the defense the last five years instead of on the offense.


----------



## hadit (May 30, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> rondog690 said:
> 
> 
> > We had 7 investigations and then we find out that damaging emails and other items were held back so if it takes another to get the facts without the administration hiding other important info then it is worth it.the administration are criminals with hiding info and burying truths but we will know all when it is done
> ...



The problem with that is you're using past situations to provide cover for current ones.  We can do nothing about Iraq at this point, but we can do something about embassy security, and CAN hold accountable those who are responsible for lapses in THIS situation.


----------



## thanatos144 (May 30, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It was the republicans that freed your people from slavery and the DEMOCRAT slave masters. It was republicans that to this fight for your EQUAL treatment . Democrat just keep you on welfare and in slave pens....


----------



## thanatos144 (May 30, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> rondog690 said:
> 
> 
> > We had 7 investigations and then we find out that damaging emails and other items were held back so if it takes another to get the facts without the administration hiding other important info then it is worth it.the administration are criminals with hiding info and burying truths but we will know all when it is done
> ...



It wasnt a lie you fool. WMD does not mean just nuclear device


----------



## asterism (May 30, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The incident was 2003, and a Democrat outed Valerie Plame.

CNN.com - Armitage admits*leaking*Plame's identity - Sep 8, 2006


----------



## MarcATL (May 30, 2014)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


My bad, my bad...I knew that. Just something else was on my mind or something at that time.

I knew that. I wasn't politically aware at that time, too busy living the young adult life in NYC.

However, it was during the Bush Regime that I became politically aware, he made such a mess, anyone with an ounce of sense had to snap out of it and take notice.


----------



## Vigilante (May 30, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Remarkable...Marc sounds just like Obuma, who sounds just like the Rodgers kid, the deranged California mass murderer!!! Think it worth reporting?


----------



## rondog690 (May 30, 2014)

Thats the problem is Obama thinks that if he just makes an announcement like i am very upset and i am going to get to the bottom of this it will go away because he does nothing after just like 5 yrs ago when he said he was gonna straighten out the v.a.. You see how that worked out. He still blames bush for the economy when he has been pres. For 5 yrs


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## hadit (May 31, 2014)

rondog690 said:


> Thats the problem is Obama thinks that if he just makes an announcement like i am very upset and i am going to get to the bottom of this it will go away because he does nothing after just like 5 yrs ago when he said he was gonna straighten out the v.a.. You see how that worked out. He still blames bush for the economy when he has been pres. For 5 yrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



President "present", for sure.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 1, 2014)

[MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION] because the committee was launched in the House, where republicans hold the majority
/civics lesson


----------



## Peach (Jun 1, 2014)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes, I want a complete investigation of all VA facilities, first, before Benghazi investigation,  #4 or #5.


----------

